# 2013 Cruze LTZ just arrived



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks sharp, is that a new for '13 blue? Or the same that was available in '12? I only ask because, when I got my eco, local dealers didn't have any, and I got mine from an out of state dealer. He had a blue, orange and a black, never really cared for the orange, ended up buying the black, but if I'd seen that color in person probably would of been a tough decision...


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

It called Blue Topaz and was available in 2012 as well. I had my dealer try and locate a 2012 in Blue Topaz and the jetblack/brick interior in a LTZ. No luck. Got a 2012 Crystal Red Tintcoat instead. Tried to find the Blue Topaz LTZ with two tone interior for 2013. No luck. Decided to ordered it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Love that color - the prettiest on the Cruze if you ask me. 

I really wanted the blue topaz, but settled for the black instead when I saw how it looked in the sunlight. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Very stunning Cruze! Congrats on the trade!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. Nice pics. What incentives did you get when you took delivery on your new ride?


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks all. Wanted to snap a few pictures before I left the dealer and drove it into the Central PA winter weather. I bought a set of WeatherTech floor liners and had them with me when I picked up the car. I really like the fit and how they are working. Friend of mine was along and now wants to get a set himself.

I got $500 GM consumer cash when I picked it up saturday. Offer good till 2/28. When I ordered the 2013 in November there were no incentives on the 2013 Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you get your new Cruze paint protection or rustproofing packages?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also did you get a good deal off the MSRP sticker price?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Where did you buy the mats and how much did the cost?


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Didn't know anything about the Cruze paint protection or rustproofing packages. I was at about 1100 under MSRP. My cousin works in sales where I deal. I did take a decent hit on trading the 2012 Cruze but I wanted some of the new safetly features of the 2013 plus the MyLink. And I got the color combo I was looking for in the 2012 that they couldn't locate.

I looked around and got the mats off ebay if I recall for just over $100 including sales tax. Shipping was free. Not a big savings over other places I saw them.

I see from the radio config screens they update the radio software via a USB key. It would be nice if GM would take in suggestions for improvements to the interface and provide updates via the dealer. I'm sure they wouldn't allow the consumer to do the update. For me. Having them add the inside temp setting and the having the option to enable the date on the home screen would be nice. Be nice if GM had a means to provide My Link consumer feedback.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Paint protection or rustproofing protection most dealers will offer these packages on all new cars they sell. Have you notice any difference how it handles or any difference in the transmission over 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. Also do you know where you can buy the mats in stores at?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What's your first impressions of the enhanced safety package?


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

You can go to the weathertech web site and search for a dealer by state. Might find one close to you.

2013 handles same as the 2012 near as I can tell. A few times at slow speed the transmission seemed jumpy. 2012 did about the same so I assumed normal for a 6 speed auto behind a small engine.

On the enhanced safely package. I really like the reverse camera but it would be nicer with grids. I have not been in a situation for the rear cross traffic feature . I was coming home from dealer on a 4 lane. I was trying too get a feel for how the side blind zone worked. I think you get an indication on the mirror if something is in the blind zone. I think if you put on the turn signal you get more of a warning. Moving forward in future years it would nice to see adaptive cruise control.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So how many miles did you have on the 2012?


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Just turned 8000 miles on the 2012.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cef2lion said:


> Just turned 8000 miles on the 2012.


If you don't mind me asking what did they give you for your 2012 Cruze LTZ RS?


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I won't post it here. But if you look it up in any of the online guides. I got over the listed trade-in value. I worked that up with the dealer. One of the issues they pushed back with an I understand that is the fact that I was ordering a car and it would take about 2 months to get it. If I was getting a 2013 off the lot my trade in would have been a bit more.


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I was at lunch today and got to see the slide blind zone in action. When a car gets in that zone on either side a yellow symbol lights in the outside mirror. I didn't do it but the manual says if you put your turn signal on and a car is in the blind zone the symbol in the mirror will flash. Many a time I have been caught with a car in the blind zone and I find this very useful.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cef2lion said:


> You can go to the weathertech web site and search for a dealer by state. Might find one close to you.
> 
> 2013 handles same as the 2012 near as I can tell. A few times at slow speed the transmission seemed jumpy. 2012 did about the same so I assumed normal for a 6 speed auto behind a small engine.
> 
> On the enhanced safely package. I really like the reverse camera but it would be nicer with grids. I have not been in a situation for the rear cross traffic feature . I was coming home from dealer on a 4 lane. I was trying too get a feel for how the side blind zone worked. I think you get an indication on the mirror if something is in the blind zone. I think if you put on the turn signal you get more of a warning. Moving forward in future years it would nice to see adaptive cruise control.


Have you tried playing with the camera menu options especially when the camera is in action (i.e. backing out of driveway) to see if turning on the reverse guidance lines are a option then? It really bugs me that the camera doesn't come with the guidance lines when its such a standard thing nowadays! 

From a thread I started about the backup camera and its apparent lack of the guidance lines due to my irritation about it, it appears you have to have the enhanced safety package (parking assist, etc) along with the mylink and backup camera for your cruze to have the guidance lines. Some have stated that despite their 2013 cruzes having these, they still don't have the guidance lines. Interestingly enough, supposedly the 2013 Cruze manuals state that the cruze "may" be equipped with the option of turning on the backup camera guidance lines. Does your's state that as well? And if so what the **** does that mean? 

Also according to a forum member, the lack of guidance lines in the cruze's backup camera might be due to some kind of dispute rearing from the fact that the Malibu's screen comes from Panasonic, which got into a big fight with the patent holder, lost a lawsuit and now can't use the grid lines without paying "hostage fees. So I'm guessing the cruze's screens are also from panasonic.


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I have looked at the camera menu options. All I have is the option to turn the camera off or on. And an optioin to enable symbols. Not sure what the symbols are? I have no guidance line option. Tried the menu while the camera was on as well. I do have an LTZ with ESP and MyLink with NAV. My manual does state that the rear camera maybe equipped with an option to turn on guidance lines. Wonder if thats a funciton of the camera or the screen or both? The lawsuit could explain this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cef2lion said:


> I ordered a 2013 LTZ RS Cruze late Novemeber. I just picked it up Saturday. Getting used to the My Link with NAV. I traded my 2012 LTZ. Liking the new features of the 2013. The two tone leather really stands out.
> 
> Couple things to note.
> 
> ...




cef2lion,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!! :eusa_clap: It is a great looking car! If you have any questions please let me know; I am always happy to help! 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any other observations you notice that different over your 2012 Cruze LTZ RS now that you had your 2013 a few more days?


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Couple small things.

I do like the 2013 LTZ Keyless access exterior door lock/unlock buttons. The 2012 had a little pad you put you finger over. The 2013 lock/unlock button seems more positive and works with gloves on. I can't recall but I thought the 2012 only had the keyless access lock/unlock pads on the front doors. The 2013 has the keyless lock/buttons on all four doors which is nice.

It appears the rear camers has no grid lines. Even with all options inclusing NAV. Would have been nice. Not sure if its there but disable because of some vendor disbute I read about. The symbol option is nice. Wasn't sure what it was at first. A warning symbol pops up on the screen where an object might be. I was backing out of the garage and as a car was going by it was detected and a symbol was flashed on the screen where the passing car was at the time. Nice that the rear camera is active in identifying object locations for you.

Still getting used to the MyLink and its use. With the screen recessed, maybe because of glare, I find I don't alway use the touchscreen because of the reach required.

I have been trying to learn the voice commands in voice recognition. The system seems a bit unforgiving and terse.  I really have to train myself to wait for the beep before speaking. So far I have found the system doesn't understand what I'm saying and quits on me. I think I need to learn the command set to improve on that.

I have been trying to learn the navigation system a bit better. I have read the manual but I find it lacks details. I'm trying to figure out more about the 8 way selector arrors buttons. They are not mentioned that I can find. I can't find a way to delete a recent destination that got in there by mistake. I was trying to test NAV destinations by voice command.

Over-all very happy with the 2013 and still exploring the technology.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on your 2013 LTZ and thanks for all the feedback on the differences and how you like them.


----------

